# Normal fetal heart rate???



## Moonchild420

I had an u/s yesterday and the LO's heart rate was 145.... 
went back today and the dobbler said 128. The doctor I saw today said that was normal, but weeks ago when I saw another doctor she said if it's in the 120's that's when we'll be concerned. I have no idea if I should be concerned or not..

Whats a normal heart rate @ 19 weeks??? Do you remember you LO's?


Thanks!


----------



## prdlyexpectng

why would he say he would be concerned if it was in the 120s...? i have gotten monitored a couple times and EVERY time my baby's heart rate has fluctuated between 120-180. a few weeks ago when i went in his heart rate stayed in the 120s for a long time then jumped up to the 150s. a normal fetal heart rate is supposed to be between 115-160. dips lower than this and higher than this are normal too, in short periods.


----------



## Moonchild420

prdlyexpectng said:


> why would he say he would be concerned if it was in the 120s...? i have gotten monitored a couple times and EVERY time my baby's heart rate has fluctuated between 120-180. a few weeks ago when i went in his heart rate stayed in the 120s for a long time then jumped up to the 150s. a normal fetal heart rate is supposed to be between 115-160. dips lower than this and higher than this are normal too, in short periods.

I have no idea why the other doctor said that... I know I shouldn't be too concerned since it was in the 140's yesterday.. I'd say my lil man was probably sleeping.
I have an anterior placenta, causing me to not feel him move as much, so I rely on his heart rate and 128 is the lowest it's ever been... I hate worrying..

Thanks for your reply!!


----------



## happythought

My Dr told me normal is anywhere between 110-160. My Son's has been steady around 140.


----------



## helski

I saw my ob today and was told 120 to 160 is considered 'normal'. I know my lo's heart rate varies depending on her sleeping pattern, what I've eaten or drunk etc...


----------



## Moonchild420

helski said:


> I saw my ob today and was told 120 to 160 is considered 'normal'. I know my lo's heart rate varies depending on her sleeping pattern, what I've eaten or drunk etc...

I figured my LO was sleeping ... problem is, I have no idea when hes been sleeping. 

Thanks for replying


----------



## Srrme

My bean has been a steady 160.


----------

